# White Cruze Lowered with 18" Vossen CV3



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey! Welcome to the forum! 
You have an awesome looking cruze, I'm liking those lights.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome to CT! Wow - your car looks awesome.


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

love the wheels, vossen wheels are some of the nicest imo


----------



## Alliep004 (Mar 15, 2013)

brkncng said:


> This is my first post in this forum so hi everyone
> 
> Here is my car
> 
> ...


What site did you order your headlights from? I already have custom headlights on my car that I retrofitted but I'm thinking about taking them out to get some prefabbed ones like the ones you have. I just wanna make sure the leds are bright like yours.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice first post! Welcome to the forums! We are glad to have you here. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## fastduo (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome. Great looking car.


----------



## Cully77 (Apr 1, 2013)

Need some daylight pics but looks awesome dude!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I wish we had that bolt pattern. We'd have more choices here in the US for wheels.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Nicely done, looking wonderful.....a nice set of springs would seal the deal.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Looks simple yet beautiful!


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Great Job and welcome to the forum


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Where you located?


----------



## Steven (Jan 2, 2014)

Any problems with rubbing on those rims?? Im putting 19's on mine and i am not sure if i will rub when i drop it?


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

Danny5 said:


> Where you located?


Looks like Turkey, from the "TR" Euro license plate.


----------



## cwetherford (Mar 30, 2014)

What are those lights? I am looking for headlights exactly like that for my 2012 eco. Send a link for headlights and taillights, are the headlights led and hid?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 716RS (Mar 5, 2014)

Yeah im gonna need details on those headlights cause im very interested


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brkncng (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi again

Sorry its been a while since my first post, I had to deal with my final exams and stuff :/

First of all thank you for your nice comments and welcome messages 

Actually I was not expecting this many messages so Im going to reply all of your questions in a single message. I hope everyone notices :/

I bought all of them from Turkey from different tuning shops but I can give you their brands and maybe you guys can find the dealerships.

The headlights are "Junyan" branded. (Leds are not visible at daytime + projector lenses are just terrible. I tried both HID and normal bulbs and none of them helps with seeing whats in front of you) I definitely would NOT recommend them despite of their magnificent look at night. However the same headlight design with daytime visible LEDs and better projectors are for sale with other brands such as "Eagle-Eye". You may check aliexpress for those. (Mines cost around 230 USD, a good pair would be around 500)

Taillights are "Eagle-Eye" branded which is probably the best quality far-east brand that you can get. The neon looking led bars are visible at daytime. I would definitely recommend them. I got them around 300 - 350 USD.

As I mentioned before the wheels are Vossen CV3 series. I took those pictures the day I had the 5cm lowering springs done. Its much lower right now. I actually dont know the springs brand but I assume they are from china since I got 4 of them for 50 USD  I could not take the risk of getting 19 inches with 5cm springs because the road conditions here are pretty bad.

Sorry if I skipped any of your questions  Its so nice to meet all of you guys


----------

